# Jess



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

I just got a rat yesterday...named her jess...she seems so sweet..ive attachted a picture for you all...never had a rat before..so you'll hear a lot from me asking for your advice...


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

AW! She looks like my Duncan! How sweet. Does she have a white tummy and like a light brown stripe down her back with like dark brown on each side?


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

hi...yes she does have white on her belly...but not a light brown on her back. mine's only 6 week old..how old is yours? is that yours in your picture...looks sweet


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

The one in my Avatar is Jinx. Pictures of Duncan are in the Hi! I'm Duncan. Thread. I dont know how old my rats are. But Jinx is bigger than Duncan and Duncan is still small.


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

You should really get another female rat to live with her. Rats are pack animals, and can develop psychological disorders if they are alone too much. So unless you can be with your rat nearly all the time that it is awake, she's going to need company. Two rats aren't any harder to take care of than one, so that shouldn't be a problem. And price shouldn't really be an issue. I've seen fast food combo meals more expensive than the fancy rats at the local pet stores.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Anni she is so cute and tiny. Bless her. She looks to of been well handled also, some can be jumpy at 1st lol.

My last rat died 7 months ago. I bought her with her sister and her sister lived about 3 years, Hayles lived a further 3 years on her own and died at the age of 6 years old of very old age!. She was ok on her own but I only had her in the cage when I was out or in bed, mind you some days I could be out all day. She was a happy girl though. Theyare best in a group, Im getting 3 babie girls in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, being out of the cage probably helped. Being alone is one thing. Being alone in solitary confinement is another.


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for your reply's i didnt think she could be that lonely, we didnt no, non of the pet shops told us she would be better with two.

if we got another rat, would she be ok with another one, after been a week on her own?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

she should be ok with the new rat just make sure they are simular ages ive had my two rats toby and cody for 2 months and today i got a new rat (roobs) and they have got used 2 each other in a matter of hours. if u do introduce a new rat make sure u clean the cage throughly so there isnt much sent of jess and then the new rat wont feel as intimadated! good luck *N*I*X*Y*


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 12 rats. There's Luna(siamese), Lily(black hooded), Bleu(blue hooded), Nickoli(albino), Tyler(albino), and 7 babies(albino/siamese). Theyre soooo sweet. 

Also, do you live in Boynton and are looking for albino/siamese rats? Im the breeder your looking for. I may be young, but I have a lot of knowledge. PM me for more information.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

wow 12 rats, im just gettin my head rounf 2!!!lol


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Jess is Cute


----------

